# [Breaking news] 3 Minor bomb blasts in Pune few minutes from now.



## Desmond (Aug 1, 2012)

> PUNE: Three low intensity explosions have been reported in Pune.
> 
> According to television reports, blasts occurred near Gandharwa theatre, second blast occurred near Dena Bank at JM Road and the third explosion took place outside a fast food joint at Deccan Road.
> 
> ...



Sources :

Three minor explosions reported in Pune - The Times of India

Three minor blasts hit Pune, one injured - Hindustan Times

Four minor blasts in Pune, one injured - India - Maharashtra - ibnlive

Correction: 4 bomb blasts., 1 defused.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you italian aunty, pranob da, chidu, sharad, fos making my country like this...........


----------

